# Your favourite instrument. Improved!



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 26, 2009)

So. What's your _real_ favourite instrument? :U


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2009)

Drums FTW

No poll?
EDIT: never mind, its up.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 26, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> Drums FTW
> 
> No poll?


Takes a minute to post it. It's there now.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 26, 2009)

Bass.
So I guess guitar?
I don't see bass anywhere up there.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 26, 2009)

Double reeds! Bassoon, oboe, English Horn, bagpipe, etc.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 26, 2009)

Drums! Fuck yeah, double bass!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2009)

Melodica, a mix of a keyboard and a flute.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

It seems a little condescending to me to label the koto and zither as "exotic" instruments. They're folk instruments. I mean, most instruments have their origins in Eurasia. But I guess I can't stop some people from being Anglocentric. 

And why isn't the banjo up there? This poll is really a pity


----------



## Whitetip (May 10, 2009)

Drums.


----------



## Takun (May 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It seems a little condescending to me to label the koto and zither as "exotic" instruments. They're folk instruments. I mean, most instruments have their origins in Eurasia. But I guess I can't stop some people from being Anglocentric.
> 
> And why isn't the banjo up there? This poll is really a pity



Seems banjo would fit into "other stringed"


----------



## Xipoid (May 10, 2009)

By and large, the piano (of course). Shouldn't really expect much else from me.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 10, 2009)

A *ESP LTD EX 401DX* FTW


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Seems banjo would fit into "other stringed"



It's more akin to the guitar, though, wouldn't you think?


If it's Fiddle/Other Stringed, it seems like that would mean Cello, Double Bass, Viola, etc...


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 10, 2009)

The Motograter.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 13, 2009)

String Trimmer! oh ... wait ....

Guitar! Yeah, that's it ...

Ibanez AEF30VV


----------



## kjmars63 (May 22, 2009)

My favorites are the Double Bass and Erhu. But if anyone posts another poll for this, do it by the Hornbostel/Sachs Number system please. It's how the instruments are technichally classified. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornbostel-Sachs


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 22, 2009)

While I play drums, my favourite instrument is the vibraphone or xylophone which is also percussion.

I like the plinky noise :3


----------



## Bonzzai (May 24, 2009)

@Shenzebo Oh God, I love Melodica. :B

As for me, my favorite's probably ukulele. :$


----------



## sparx (May 24, 2009)

a vast melody of foreign/interesting instruments has found it's way onto my instruments table ^^

including:
- hank drum
- hang drum
- western djembe (16 inch)
- eastern djembe (12 inch)
- rainstick (kind of instrument)
- steelpan
- bongos
- congas
- udu
- guitar (acoustic)
- drum kit (peavy 5-piece)
and working on finding myself a strumstick (cutest little thing youll ever play ^^)

as for a fav, it's definately the hang drum


----------

